# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  حساسيت زياد روي نمره

## Fatemeh5674

سلام 
راستش من روي نمره خيلي حساسم و وقتي كه امتحان دارم حتي يه درس مثل جغرافيا و يا درسايي كه  اصلا مهم نيست اون روز فقط اون درسو ميخونم و از اونجايي كه اكثر روزاي هفته امتحان داريم  نميرسم كه تست بزنم و ترازم تو قلمچي پايين مياد از طرف ديگه وقتي ميخوام بخونم حتما بايد اون متنو كلمه به كلمه حفظ كنم البته ميفهممش ولي خب اين حفظ كردن وقتمو ميگيره تازه بعدش با اينكه ياد گرفتمش چندبار تكرارش مي كنم به خاطر همين بيشتر وقتا برا امتحانا مجبورم بيدار  بمونم كه واقعا برام سخته نميدونم چيكار كنم چون هيچ جوره نميتونم شيوه ي خوندنمو عوض كنم.... :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

> سلام 
> راستش من روي نمره خيلي حساسم و وقتي كه امتحان دارم حتي يه درس مثل جغرافيا و يا درسايي كه  اصلا مهم نيست اون روز فقط اون درسو ميخونم و از اونجايي كه اكثر روزاي هفته امتحان داريم  نميرسم كه تست بزنم و ترازم تو قلمچي پايين مياد از طرف ديگه وقتي ميخوام بخونم حتما بايد اون متنو كلمه به كلمه حفظ كنم البته ميفهممش ولي خب اين حفظ كردن وقتمو ميگيره تازه بعدش با اينكه ياد گرفتمش چندبار تكرارش مي كنم به خاطر همين بيشتر وقتا برا امتحانا مجبورم بيدار  بمونم كه واقعا برام سخته نميدونم چيكار كنم چون هيچ جوره نميتونم شيوه ي خوندنمو عوض كنم....


من تا کلاس چهارم ابتدایی !اینجوری بودم .کلاس پنجم میخوندم و نمیفهمیدم .کلاس شیشم تا الآن نمیخونم ولی میفهمم
باید چند تا امتحان ۱۰-۱۵ بگیری قبحش بشکنه 
ساعت مطالعتم بیار پایین از سر کم کم زیادش کن .طبق میلت ! :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## javad12

> سلام 
> راستش من روي نمره خيلي حساسم و وقتي كه امتحان دارم حتي يه درس مثل جغرافيا و يا درسايي كه  اصلا مهم نيست اون روز فقط اون درسو ميخونم و از اونجايي كه اكثر روزاي هفته امتحان داريم  نميرسم كه تست بزنم و ترازم تو قلمچي پايين مياد از طرف ديگه وقتي ميخوام بخونم حتما بايد اون متنو كلمه به كلمه حفظ كنم البته ميفهممش ولي خب اين حفظ كردن وقتمو ميگيره تازه بعدش با اينكه ياد گرفتمش چندبار تكرارش مي كنم به خاطر همين بيشتر وقتا برا امتحانا مجبورم بيدار  بمونم كه واقعا برام سخته نميدونم چيكار كنم چون هيچ جوره نميتونم شيوه ي خوندنمو عوض كنم....


سلام..
باید عرض کنم چیزی که تو رو وارد دانشگاه میکنه 20 گرفتن تو جغرافی نیس..  :Yahoo (4): 
حالا اگه رشتت انسانی بود مهم بودن جغرافی قابل هضم بود..
درمورد وسواسی که تو خوندن داری بهتره بعد از خوندن کتاب چند تا تست بزنی، اینجوری میفهمی درسو درک کردی یانه..
به تدریج سعی کن کمتر به جملاتی که خوندی برگردی..
درضمن به خودت بگو من میتونم..

----------


## ehsan.iz

شما وسواس مطالعه دارین..یه زمانی خودمم دقیقا اینجوری بودم ..این روش شما در امتحان های تشریحی جواب میده و باعث میشه ۲۰ بگیری 
ولی وقتی تستی باشه مخصوصا تستای کنکور جواب نمیده..برای تست شما باید بیشتر تست بزنید تا اینکه بخونید ..تعداد تستای که میزنید خیلی مهمه .

----------


## Dorhato

بهش می گن وسواس فکری. این وسواس فکری می تونه تو زمینه های مختلف از جمله یادگیری تاثیر بذاره. میتونی بری مشاوره روش کار کنی. چون این وسواس فکری میتونه رو جنبه های مختلف زندگیت هم تاثیر بذاره.

----------

